# Higher End Pen Clips.



## BSea (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, so I'm just starting to make kitless pens, and with the amount of time & effort, I don't want to use 24k gold clips.  Now gold isn't my 1st choice when making a pen, but sometimes it just looks better.  

So is there anyplace to get higher end plated clips without buying a kit?


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 14, 2011)

*If you want a lot*

There is if you want a lot - Dayacom will sell just the clips for their high end kits but the MOQ is 500 clips.

There are some producers of custom that might respond.


----------



## btboone (Oct 15, 2011)

There are these guys: http://www.idealmetal.com/


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Don't do it anymore*



btboone said:


> There are these guys: http://www.idealmetal.com/


 Ideal doesn't do that anymore, they have a reference to another supplier at their website.  They also require large MOQ and I believe they're made off shore now too.


----------

